# Who likes grunge??



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

These guys may have just been the founders of grunge music.  Grunge is kind of like a combination of punk rock and rock and roll, wouldn't you say?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 4, 2016)

good gawd that's terrible


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

Here is another early grunge band from the late 80s.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> good gawd that's terrible



It's better than your death metal with the constipated singers!    I take it you don't like grunge music?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> good gawd that's terrible



Let me take you to school, little boy.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 4, 2016)

I like nirvana and used to like chris cornell until he turned gay.
Kurt couldn't sing, but he was a great poet!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> I like nirvana and used to like chris cornell until he turned gay.
> Kurt couldn't sing, but he was a great poet!



Chris Cornell is gay??  Say it isn't so!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> I like nirvana and used to like chris cornell until he turned gay.
> Kurt couldn't sing, but he was a great poet!



I like Kurt's singing.    It's raw and pure.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I like nirvana and used to like chris cornell until he turned gay.
> ...


 not really lol. but he did a collaboration with some pop guy "timbaland" or something. It was Justin timberlake shit. In fact, I think he sung in a song or two.. lol


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I like nirvana and used to like chris cornell until he turned gay.
> ...


 I wont argue that


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

Pearl Jam is one of my favorite grunge bands.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Lol!  Really?  I have not heard those songs.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## TNHarley (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 4, 2016)

grunge?

Isn't that what's left after they pump the bilges?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> grunge?
> 
> Isn't that what's left after they pump the bilges?



Maybe you should try to listen to the music before you make such silly comments?    Nothing as it seems is a great tune.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

Alice in Chains?  Wicked awesome.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> These guys may have just been the founders of grunge music.  Grunge is kind of like a combination of punk rock and rock and roll, wouldn't you say?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>




How do you dance to this?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > grunge?
> ...



I disliked it when it first came out.

LIke almost everything else I've heard since the 70s


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Like a crazy person.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



You were probably too busy listening to Frank Sinatra.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > These guys may have just been the founders of grunge music.  Grunge is kind of like a combination of punk rock and rock and roll, wouldn't you say?



If you're not going to post songs, then you already know what I would tell you to do.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

I love Bush and I love Gavin, and you can all go to hell!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Likely not

I basically stopped listening to 'new' music when it became noise with a beat


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Okay, bye bye then.    I'm sure there are old people music threads more to your liking.


----------



## Mudda (Aug 4, 2016)

Grunge is for losers on heroin who can't write real songs.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Grunge is for losers on heroin who can't write real songs.



Like I said, I'm sure there are plenty of old people music threads that you might enjoy.    Why be an asshole?


----------



## Mudda (Aug 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Grunge is for losers on heroin who can't write real songs.
> ...


It is what it is, don't shoot the messenger. Not one grunge song has a hummable melody. And pretty much everything is in a minor key.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 5, 2016)

I liked it in the 90s because it usurped the 80s hair glam bands

But I don't listen to it much anymore


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

Mudda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



What is the title of the thread?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> I liked it in the 90s because it usurped the 80s hair glam bands
> 
> But I don't listen to it much anymore



I've been listening to it since the 90s.  I've always loved grunge music.  The best thing to come around since the classic rock from the 60s/70s, IMO.


----------



## Mudda (Aug 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Who has no taste?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

Mudda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



No, it's who likes grunge.  I'm not interested in you or your opinions on it.  I like it and that's all that's important around here.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

Now, back to our "sessions" after being so rudely interrupted . . . some old school Soundgarden.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

STP!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

Pumpkins.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Mudda (Aug 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Now, back to our "sessions" after being so rudely interrupted . . . some old school Soundgarden.


They can barely play their instruments.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes I really like Pearl Jam, SoundGarden and Alice In Chains. Fortunately my son who puts together mixes for me on my iPod likes them too


----------



## Mudda (Aug 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pumpkins.


They're too wimpy to be grunge


----------



## Mudda (Aug 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


They are all in the Special Olympics.


----------



## konradv (Aug 5, 2016)

Proto-grunge


Velvet Underground- I´m Waiting for the Man


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

Mudda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I told you already, this thread is for people who like grunge, not for cranky old men who don't like anything.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > good gawd that's terrible
> ...



Bah, you just couldn't help taking a shot at death metal, huh?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


 no she cant lol
I think me and you are about the only ones with taste around here


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You have terrible taste.  TER-RI-BLE.     Just go to your local nursing home to hear the same sounds that you call singing on your death metal music.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

Or the local dog shelter.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

TNHarley said:


>



Got any grunge songs to post here?    Don't make me school you about real music again!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You know, I almost never call it singing.  I call it growling.  It's obviously not traditional singing.


----------



## westwall (Aug 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> These guys may have just been the founders of grunge music.  Grunge is kind of like a combination of punk rock and rock and roll, wouldn't you say?






I liked some of it.  Soundgarden are probably my favorite from the genre but they are a little heavier than the traditional grunge sound.  I really liked STP's "Big Empty" though...  Great song.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I enjoy some grunge.  I loved the first few Pearl Jam albums. Nirvana, while overrated as hell after Kobain's death, was still a pretty good band.  Alice In Chains made really good music.  STP was another good one.  There are individual songs that I like as well, like Black Hole Sun from Soundgarden.


----------



## westwall (Aug 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I like nirvana and used to like chris cornell until he turned gay.
> ...








Who cares who he sleeps with.  The man has a FANTASTIC voice....


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2016)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > These guys may have just been the founders of grunge music.  Grunge is kind of like a combination of punk rock and rock and roll, wouldn't you say?
> ...



I never thought of Soundgarden as a particularly heavy grunge band.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 5, 2016)

never got into pearl jam
I do like alice in chains. old and new stuff. That new guy they got sounds just like layne sometimes.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> never got into pearl jam
> I do like alice in chains. old and new stuff. That new guy they got sounds just like layne sometimes.



Whaat?  Not into Pearl Jam.  That's it.  It's over between us.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > never got into pearl jam
> ...


 why you gotta act like that?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



That's my whole problem with it.  I can be listening and enjoying and saying to myself, well this is kind of nice, and then the "singing" starts, and I'm like . . . what the hell is THAT?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 5, 2016)

check out a day to remember. They can be hardcore and that guy can SING. Like actually sing, not scream lol


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



He does have a great singing voice.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> check out a day to remember. They can be hardcore and that guy can SING. Like actually sing, not scream lol



I will.  Thanks.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What death metal songs are you listening to that make you think, "This is kind of nice" before the growling begins?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Lots of them.  I've listened to many on the heavy metal threads and I like them until that growling.  That ruins the whole song!


----------



## Mudda (Aug 5, 2016)

konradv said:


> Proto-grunge
> 
> 
> Velvet Underground- I´m Waiting for the Man


You're in the wrong thread. Lou isn't grunge, lol.


----------



## konradv (Aug 5, 2016)

Mudda said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Proto-grunge
> ...


Proto-grunge.  Did you listen?  It's the grand daddy of grunge.   Just like Neil Young is the Godfather of Grunge.


Neil Young- Cinnamon Girl


----------



## Mudda (Aug 6, 2016)

konradv said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


Neil Young is grunge? That's funny, because he's not grunge, he's trying to be real rock... And failing badly.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 6, 2016)

Mudda said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



He called Neil Young the godfather of grunge.  As in, an influence, not that Young was a grunge artist.


----------



## konradv (Aug 6, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Neil Young is grunge? That's funny, because he's not grunge, he's trying to be real rock... And failing badly.


Not grunge?!?!  He's the original grunge, The Grungefather.


Neil Young- Rockin' In The Free World

_The album Freedom is considered to be one of the ten most important albums in the history of alternative music. Pagewise in 2001 said:  __"Despite what some Nirvana fans might say, this is the album that started it all. Neil Young is the grandfather of grunge. 'Freedom,' which Young released in 1989, was the first true alternative album. It seems a stretch to call an album by someone Young's age alternative, but the label is applied to the music, not the artist. The edgy guitar-driven songs on “Freedom” set it apart from Young’s other albums, which tend toward the mellow folk rock end of the spectrum. If “Freedom” is the first true alternative album, “Rockin’ in the Free World” is the first true alternative song. Almost as a compromise to his CSN&Y fans, Young put two versions of “Rockin’ in the Free World” on “Freedom,” a mellow live acoustic version and a more energetic and less refined studio version. “Rockin’ in the Free World” was a largely forgotten song by the time Nirvana released “Nevermind” but it was revived by Pearl Jam, who frequently plays it live and played it with Young at the 1993 MTV Video Music Awards. Thanks to a little campaigning by Pearl Jam, “Rockin’ in the Free World” has been able to take its much-deserved place as an alternative anthem for the ages.  According to Josh Korr in Valley News, "Neil Young officially became the 'Godfather of Grunge' when Pearl Jam backed him on "Rockin In The Free World" at the 1993 MTV Video Music Awards." Certainly the legendary Rockin' In the Free World performance established a link between the grunge scene, Pearl Jam and Neil Young._

_Neil Young Godfather of Grunge_


----------



## Coyote (Aug 6, 2016)

*Music threads are not for trolling or flaming - they are for posting music - if you don't like Grunge, that's fine - but take it elsewhere please.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> These guys may have just been the founders of grunge music.  Grunge is kind of like a combination of punk rock and rock and roll, wouldn't you say?



The B-Side to "Touch Me I'm Sick" is superior "Sweet Young Thing Ain't Sweet No More"

Depends what you mean, eg. I _detest _Nirvana, for obvious reasons, and things like Soundgarden and Pearl Jam etc were always mainstream.

Grunge as in proper, essentially a combination of The Stooges, early Black Sabbath and The U-Men, mixed together, you get Grunge.

Mudhoney a very great band, Mudhoney also have a Free Jazz side project called Bloodclot, also very good.

The Melvins until they lost the plot, early to mid-Tad also good, with the exception of the song "Nipple Belt" which appears on Tad's first album "God's Balls", a song that begins:

"My name is Ed Gein...."

Um, no, I once unfortunately watched a documentary about him and I had to sleep with the light on for nearly a week 

Where was I? Oh yes, Codeine, a brilliant band, but more Slowcore, then again early to mid-Melvins are Slowcore.

Some of the above also fall into the Sludge Metal Genre, which is a mixture of Doom Metal and Hardcore, The Melvins probably started the Sludge Metal Genre single-handedly themselves.

Bizarro fact, Shirley Temple's daughter was in The Melvins, Lori Temple Black.

So, Mudhoney, The Melvins, early-to-mid Tad, everything else too Mainstream or Wannabe Mainstream and Codeine, more Slowcore, but a great band.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 6, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > These guys may have just been the founders of grunge music.  Grunge is kind of like a combination of punk rock and rock and roll, wouldn't you say?
> ...



These recordings were released two years before I was born, so this is like OLD music, anything pre-my birth is old stuff.

Mudhoney "Sweet Young Thing Ain't Sweet No More", the B-Side to "Touch Me I'm Sick" released on 7" in 1988 on Sub Pop Records.


Sonic Youth and Mudhoney had a split 7" on Sub Pop also released in 1988, where Sonic Youth covered Mudhoney's "Touch Me I'm Sick" and Mudhoney covered Sonic Youth's "Halloween"

Sonic Youth "Touch Me I'm Sick"


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 6, 2016)

Coyote said:


> *Music threads are not for trolling or flaming - they are for posting music - if you don't like Grunge, that's fine - but take it elsewhere please.*



I always miss all the excitement these days


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > good gawd that's terrible
> ...



Death Metal ie. Black Metal has now developed into a myriad of new sub-Genres, some bands incorporate ALL the sub-Genres into one sound.

Doom metal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Drone metal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Avant-garde metal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dark ambient - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The best example of this are Sunn O))), who are from Seattle and have been in operation since 1998.

This household likes Sunn O))).

I add it's pronounced Sun, and not Sunn O, the O))) is silent, they named themselves after the Sunn Amplifier logo:






Sunn O))) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)))

What they do is Black Metal + Doom Metal + Drone Metal + Avant-Garde Metal + Dark Ambient, it's very hypnotic and it's very slowed down (because of the Drone aspect) and it all sounds like this:

Sunn O))) "Kannon 2" from their album "Kannon" released in 2015 on Southern Lord Records.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 6, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Death metal and black metal are not the same thing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But they are, because Black Metal developed directly from Death Metal.

Black Metal has it's stylistic origins directly in Death Metal.

I'm not a fan of Death Metal myself.

Black metal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 6, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Just because a genre of music developed from another genre of music does not make them the same.  For example, I happen to be listening to Cannibal Corpse right now.  They are a death metal band, they are not a black metal band.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 6, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


here is some post 70's new music that has a great beat....


----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 14, 2016)

STFU this is the grunge thread


----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)

I love the Foo Fighters.  I like their sense of humor that they incorporate with their music and videos.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > good gawd that's terrible
> ...



Here Chris, this guy remakes death metal songs without the growling vocals.


Or the same instruments.


----------



## Toro (Aug 22, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Grunge is for losers on heroin who can't write real songs.



You can instead wheel over in your wheelchair at the assisted living facility and listen to the songs you used to listen to over the radio in the 40s.


----------



## Mudda (Aug 23, 2016)

Toro said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Grunge is for losers on heroin who can't write real songs.
> ...


I noticed that you didn't disagree with me though. Good for you.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



That's a little better.  I haven't listened to the whole song yet though.  So far, not so bad.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Nice lyrics, BTW!


----------



## Toro (Aug 23, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



I'm sorry. Sarcasm sometimes gets lost on the elderly.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Lol.  I just finished listening.  That's some pretty funny stuff.    I love the thrashing to go along with it too.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



Your just cranky because your suspender socks fell down!


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That guy has done a bunch of those, as well as other silly remakes of metal songs, like using a ukulele.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



There was another guy who did that.  I think he remade songs as if Frank Sinatra was singing them.  Let me dig one up for you.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've heard this, it was used in Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



There are a whole bunch of them.  I should start a thread about parody cover songs.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2016)

^^^

Bahaha!  That was a good one!


----------



## Mudda (Aug 24, 2016)

Toro said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


I didn't realize that you were that old.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 27, 2016)

WheelieAddict said:


>





WheelieAddict said:


>





ChrisL said:


>


Fucking tits! Both of you.  I'm gonna have to  dig deep in the vault to top that shit.  Not sure I can...


----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


Those drums are totally over the fucking top.  Oh yeah that's Dave Grohl


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Hey stranger!    I miss Nirvana.  I miss grunge music of the 90s!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2016)

WheelieAddict said:


>



Miss these guys too.  Pearl Jam is probably my favorite 90s grunge band.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2016)

I love Chris Cornell.  He is pretty hot.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I love Chris Cornell.  He is pretty hot.




Well, he's a great singer anyways,


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 17, 2016)

I like funk.

Easy to dance to.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 17, 2016)

White boyz cannot sing.

Can't play drums or guitars either.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> I like funk.
> 
> Easy to dance to.



That's not grunge, and this is a grunge thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> White boyz cannot sing.
> 
> Can't play drums or guitars either.



That must be why so many of them are rich and famous?    I think you should probably expose yourself to more types of music, then you could be more knowledgeable on the topic.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


>



Well, thanks for your participation, I guess, even though there are plenty of other threads to post that type of music and this is the ONLY grunge thread.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 30, 2016)




----------

